# My Garage



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Finally getting my garage to the standard I wanted it now, there's been some really good blogs up of other garages on detailing world, so I thought I'd post mine up.

We all have our traits but as men I think we all think the same was when it comes to garages / mancaves. Wether it's a working garage or just a showpiece there's no better feeling than spending time in the garage wether an afternoon or night in tinkering on a project or just cleaning.

Before..



After


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

looks great all very organised


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Super tidy man cave love it!

Do you get a car in there too?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Love the fact the rifle will silhouette through the frosted window...break into my garage will you?!?


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

nick_mcuk said:


> Super tidy man cave love it!
> 
> Do you get a car in there too?


The pictures are quite deceiving the garage is over 3.2m in width so it's perfect for the car it stores.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Noticed the AGV lid bag...what be hiding in there? What bike you got?

Great use of the space


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

looks brilliant.

what did you use to paint the walls and floor? 
thanks


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ActionTracked said:


> The pictures are quite deceiving the garage is over 3.2m in width so it's perfect for the car it stores.


Cool I guessed by the config of the work surfaces you put a car in there 



JordanE said:


> looks brilliant.
> 
> what did you use to paint the walls and floor?
> thanks


My guess is paint  :lol:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Great space.

I'd settle for the 'before' set-up, not having a garage is a real pain.


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice man cave you have there.

I love your little wellies! :lol:


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

dombaird said:


> Noticed the AGV lid bag...what be hiding in there? What bike you got?
> 
> Great use of the space


Cheers!

The helmet is a AGV stealth in black with mirror lens.



Unfortunately no bike, I bought it for trips to the nurburgring/track days and daft days we go go-Karting. (Beats the sweaty ones they make you wear)


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

JordanE said:


> looks brilliant.
> 
> what did you use to paint the walls and floor?
> thanks


Couple of coats of this stuff Jordan


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Dal3D said:


> Nice man cave you have there.
> 
> I love your little wellies! :lol:


I have a micro sized assistant who keeps me right, he's at that age where everything is his...apparently!


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

MDC250 said:


> Love the fact the rifle will silhouette through the frosted window...break into my garage will you?!?


genuine question, not trying to be funny, don't guns have to be kept in a locked cabinet ?


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Not an air rifle.


----------



## deano_123 (May 8, 2012)

Nice garage

Looking at the strut brace and Atspeed sticker you have a 106/ Saxo, any pics of the car?


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Do you only put the car in dry as the carpet must soak up the dampness off it otherwise


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool garage. Where did you get the tattoo removal saw or did you create yourself.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Pleased to see someone else is using carpet (tiles?) on the floor. I have tried all sorts of paint and the tiles are a much better option.

can I ask where the large rubber work mat came from?

and can you elaborate on what the sound/visual arrangement is?


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

Never thought of carpet tiles... If they're industrial and waterproof they could be very useful. 

Might I ask what kind they are? I need to floor my new garage and I don't like the idea of paint - rubber tiles are super expensive for ones strong enough for jacks/axle stands. Carpet tiles could be just the ticket!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Brilliant looking space. Nice job.


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

robby71 said:


> Do you only put the car in dry as the carpet must soak up the dampness off it otherwise


I only use the car on dry summer days, I guess if it were wet I'd just give it the once over with a megs water magnet.


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Craighightower said:


> Cool garage. Where did you get the tattoo removal saw or did you create yourself.


Found this on eBay Craig, just one of those things I talked myself into buying. It's a mancave essential!


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

JB052 said:


> Pleased to see someone else is using carpet (tiles?) on the floor. I have tried all sorts of paint and the tiles are a much better option.
> 
> can I ask where the large rubber work mat came from?
> 
> and can you elaborate on what the sound/visual arrangement is?


Not quite floor tiles but very similar, it was a big off cut from a carpet warehouse. Very durable material with a non-slip base. I painted the floor first but have always used carpet, for what you pay it protects your garage floor keeping it spot on.

The rubber work mat is another purchase off eBay. Not quite sure what you mean by the sound/visual arrangement is, could you elaborate on this? There's a few LEDs and and a docking station but would be a tad small for a rave den


----------

